# Contact information for Wavir?



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone have any contact information on Wavir? They breed minis, the name shows up in just about every pedigree of dogs I have loved. We aren't looking to add another poodle to our family for another year or more, but I'm going to start contacting breeders soon and see if there is a way to work out the quarantine process. I love my breeder, but she doesn't do whites or creams, and I think that is the next color we are going for. There are a few white breeders here in Hawaii, but I want a few options, you know?


----------

